# Canoe in Shoshone



## David Cannon (Aug 30, 2004)

There is a canoe wrapped on the rocks at the top of wall slammer. It is almost impossible to see from upstream, so be careful if you like to run the right route through the rocks.









Other boaters that I questioned said they didn't see it Saturday morning, so it must have showed up on Saturday afternoon or really early Sunday.


----------



## spthomson (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## Tiggy (May 17, 2004)

Its Dumbasses like that who make us OC-boaters look bad sheesh


----------

